# ENJOY MY SHINE 3 FOTDs introducing:purple people eater,siren,&golden goose PIC HEAVY!



## hotmodelchiq (May 15, 2008)

I WAS SOOOOOO BORED TODAY….. so I decided to do 3 FOTDs yay!!! The face is the same for each look only the eyes are diff. ENJOY!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Face *
  Prep+prime skin, fast response eye cream, oil control lotion (I take a dab of each and mix together)
  Select Moistureblend: NC40
  Studio Mist foundation: medium
  Select Sheer Loose: medium
  Iridescent Pressed Powder: Star!
  Powder blush: Well Dressed
  Eyebrow pencil: Spiked
  Brow finisher: Brunette
Prep+Prime lash

  Liquid last liner: Point black 
  Fibre Rich Mascara: All black
(Golden goose liner & mascara is different: Fibre Lash: Whole Brown, Liquid last liner: Coco Bar) 

Lips
Cremestick liner: Sublime culture
Prrr


*Sea Urchin*
  Eyepopping
   Parrot
 PastoralePigment

   Golden Lemon pigment
   Deep Truth
   Steamy
   Tilt






















*GOLDEN GOOSE*
 Golden Lemon pigment
  Goldmine
  Tempting
Rose Blanc

  Rush metal pigment
  Juiced  
*












* 

*PURPLE PEOPLE EATER *

  Lavender Sky
  Parfait Amor 
  Crème de violet 
  Helium Pigment
  Knight Divine 
  Fairy lite 
  Jardin Aires
  Hepcat
  Fertile


----------



## RobinG (May 15, 2008)

very very pretty!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

WOW, You look so beautiful & amazing in ALL of them! My favorite is the 2nd.
Just Stunning!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 15, 2008)

i love your eye color.

the looks were all great but i'm a sucker for purples!!!


----------



## amandaxx (May 15, 2008)

I LOVE the first one, they all look amazing and you are very pretty


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 15, 2008)

My favorite is the first. So pretty!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (May 15, 2008)

youre extremely preettty!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 15, 2008)

Love all the looks!  Your lips and eyes are stunning!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 15, 2008)

Wow I love the first one. I just did a fotd with eyepopping. lol I love that e/s!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 15, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## heartichoke (May 15, 2008)

wow! they are all very beautiful!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 15, 2008)

They are all gorgeous but I really love the first one. Looks awesome with your eye colour!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 15, 2008)

Wow you are so pretty ! I love the first look you did


----------



## britty_bear (May 15, 2008)

i like the third but i'm FLIPPING OUT over the first two. those are INSANE IN THE MEMBRANE! keep up the good work girly!

btw...you lips are AMAZING...no homo (i love saying that...it's so homo!)


----------



## Lizzie (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i love your eye color.

the looks were all great but i'm a sucker for purples!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA!!

&your blending is divine!
soooo pretty!


----------



## Shannyn (May 16, 2008)

I love all of them so much! You have amazing blending skills and you are also really gorgeous!


----------



## rutledgekl (May 16, 2008)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 16, 2008)

soo gorgeous!! the first one is my favorite :]


----------



## .k. (May 16, 2008)

pretty! i like the first!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (May 16, 2008)

i'm glad you finally posted some more FOTD's!!! you're so talented!!! are you a MUA? cuz you totally should be!!!
you're gorgeous!

I LOVE the first and the third!
you've inspired me to try to wear colors!!!
usually i just stick to neutrals & golds. . . but im gonna HAVE TO try some brights!!!

PS love the lips! Prrr is one of my faves too!
;]

PPS how do you keep your skin so flawless?!?!? great job!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow.


----------



## tigerli17 (May 16, 2008)

Those are some amazing looks! Awesome!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 16, 2008)

wow i love those!! especially the first one.. i would love to see a tut from you with that 1st look.. if you ever have the time...


----------



## ilovegreen (May 16, 2008)

Amazing looks ! I'd love to see a tut on any of them


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 16, 2008)

aw i love all looks.. really hot


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_i'm glad you finally posted some more FOTD's!!! you're so talented!!! are you a MUA? cuz you totally should be!!!
you're gorgeous!
PPS how do you keep your skin so flawless?!?!? great job!!!_

 

THANKS!!! Actually I'm not!!! I've always worn MAC but I just started really getting into it about a year ago... I might though Im working on building a portfolio now!

For my skin I use Clinique bar soap and astringent! and MAC moisturizer I kind of make my own I take a dab of lightweight moist, fast response, oil stop and prep+prime and mix it together and thats what I use for moisturizer!!!


----------



## Myranda (May 16, 2008)

Really nice!

Love your hair!


----------



## Sonsireegemini (May 16, 2008)

I love them all


----------



## melliquor (May 16, 2008)

OMG... I love the first look.  You look gorgous.  Love all the looks but the first is def my fav.


----------



## BlackOrchid_868 (May 16, 2008)

*G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S. Those colors make your eyes pop and you look stunning...loves it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xoxoxo.*


----------



## Rennah (May 16, 2008)

Wow... you are so pretty!

I love all of these makeup looks!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 16, 2008)

How fabulous is this?  I love every last one of these looks.  You are gorgeous!!


----------



## Khalia25 (May 16, 2008)

All three looks are amazing, and you are the most adorable thing EVER. You look like a cross between Beyonce, Raven Symone and  Lisa Bonet.


----------



## Khalia25 (May 16, 2008)

...add Lisa Raye to the list!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 16, 2008)

You are stunning and your application is flaaaaaawless!!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 16, 2008)

You are gorgeous!  I love, love the first look!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (May 16, 2008)

total hotness!!!


----------



## Vlada (May 16, 2008)

Gorgeous make-up, great skills.  And you are _stunning!_


----------



## n_c (May 16, 2008)

Love them all...great job!


----------



## ohsoshy (May 16, 2008)

All three looks are HAWT!!


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (May 16, 2008)

Abosolutely gorgeous but I must say the first one is my fav!! You definitely should build a portfolio b/c you clearly have skills!!!


----------



## eenerkwak (May 16, 2008)

wow i like the first on the best! but they're all very pretty.  you should take pics w/ ur eyes closed!!! :]


----------



## htwoo19 (May 17, 2008)

I can't think of any words to appreciate your work. But it's really bery gooooooood!!!!


----------



## lsperry (May 17, 2008)

Girl, you have an amazing sense of what colors go together and what ones work for you.....Amazing, amazing looks!


----------



## moonxlight40 (May 18, 2008)

AMAZING very very preeety


----------



## xShoegal (May 18, 2008)

Wow, very pretty! The first is the best!
U remind me of an actress or singer : )


----------



## candi17 (May 18, 2008)

Beautiful!!!  You should be a model.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (May 18, 2008)

All of the pics -goregous!!


----------



## mreichert (May 18, 2008)

You are stunning! My favorite is the purples- they look gorgeous against your eyes/hair/skin color- so beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Prr looks really nice on you too


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 18, 2008)

Pretty!!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nai (May 19, 2008)

eye color combo on the first is amazing.  i really love the purple on you too! you are gorgeous!


----------



## Nox (May 19, 2008)

You are very beautiful, and so are the e/s colors you chose.


----------



## cakeandmartinis (May 19, 2008)

Love them all. You are an artist. Awesome.


----------



## seabird (May 19, 2008)

you're gorgeous! i love the purples on you.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 19, 2008)

Gorgeous looks! The first is my fav


----------



## delidee32 (May 19, 2008)

Wow, you are gorgeous and I love your eye color


----------



## n3crolust (May 19, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## spectrolite (May 20, 2008)

Gorgeous girl! I love the purple look the best but they are all really beautiful. Your eyes are so amazing!


----------



## pearlofafrika (May 22, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love the first one especially!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 22, 2008)

Wow...your make up looks great you you're breathtaking.


----------



## milamonster (May 22, 2008)

love all 3 looks
n your dreads


----------



## Gadook (May 22, 2008)

stunning!!!!


----------



## 1QTPie (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love them all. We need some tutorials.


----------



## nunu (May 27, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## sonya214 (May 28, 2008)

wow i love the first one but they are all so beautiful!! ur so pretty !!


----------



## frocher (May 28, 2008)

You have lovely features, and you accented them perfectly.


----------



## MrsMay (May 28, 2008)

I love all three looks, particularly the first one!


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 28, 2008)

You are incredibly beautiful & talented!!! Love all 3... especially the 2nd look though, those colors are perfect for your amazing skin tone!!!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (May 28, 2008)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it!! all of them!! gorgeous.


----------



## Emmi (May 28, 2008)

You look gorgeous!!


----------



## oooshesbad (May 28, 2008)

all of them are great but i Love the first one it jus pops!!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (May 29, 2008)

I looked at your pics and I thought to myself, "Wow! That's a gorgeous girl!" and you are. <3


----------



## persephonewillo (May 29, 2008)

marvelous!

i especially like the first look


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 29, 2008)

I love them all, especially the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look gorgeous


----------



## starfruit (May 29, 2008)

Jesus, you're pretty. I LOVE the first look. I'm so jealous of you! You have the best facial features.


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (May 29, 2008)

You have incredible eyes!!!  And the makeup is absolutely stunning on you.  Good work!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 29, 2008)

You do such pretty looks


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Oct 2, 2008)

wow, u have like identical coloring to me! hahah keep reppin the green eyes lady! haha u look amazing in all of them, especially the purple!


----------

